# Dias mit Digicam abfilmen



## lohokla (2. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, meine Dia-Sammlung als Sicherung auf den Computer zu übertragen. Ich hab mich entschlossen die Dias mit einem Projektor an eine Leinwand zu werfen und sie dann mit einer Digicam abzufilmen. 

Die Ergebnisse sind schon akzeptabel, aber noch nicht so optimal wie ich's mir erhofft hatte (Bsp-Bildausschnitt findet ihr im Anhang). Was mich vor allem stört ist die Körnerung, die zwar durch verkleinern des Bildes abschwächt, aber immer noch zu stark zu erkennen ist. Ausserdem weiß ich noch nicht so recht bei welchen Lichtverhälltnissen ich die Dias filmen sollte (kommt die Körnerung vielleicht durch die Lichtverhältnisse zu stande?!).

PS.: Die Möglichkeit die Bilder via DiaScanner oder beim Fotoladen erstellen zu lassen will ich nicht in betracht ziehen, da ich dafür kein extra Geld ausgeben will.


----------



## Vitalis (2. Januar 2004)

Hi Du,
also es gab zu diesem Thema einen guten ct'-Artikel. Einen Teil davon kannst Du hier sehen: http://www.heise.de/ct/03/12/148/default.shtml
Und hier für 60 Cent den kompletten Artikel kaufen: http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/03/12/148/

Das dürfte wohl besser funktionieren als von die Leinwand zu fotografieren.
Und noch ein Link dazu: http://www.gelbfilter.de/049/gf-dia.html

Ansonsten gibt es da ein geniales Programm, welches die Körnung in einem Foto unglaublich gut wegbekommt. Dein Foto sieht allerdings extrem körnig aus, da hilft nur ausprobieren, ob NeatImage  damit zurechtkommt und die Fotos nach der Behandlung noch ansehnlich sind.

Tips zu Neatimage: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Software/17/69.htm


----------



## lohokla (6. Januar 2004)

oops ich hab mich noch gar nicht bedankt  :-( 
- Danke für die Mühe und die Links -
Ich werd mir so ein Aufasatz basteln...


----------

